# Slide AM --> ED umbauen ???



## rOha (1. Juli 2011)

Aloa,

was mich gerade beschäftigt:

Kann man durch einfaches Wechseln des Umlenkhebels am Dämpfer und eine andere Gabel aus einem AM (140mm Federweg) ein ED (160mm) machen?

Und wenn ja, kann man den Umlenkhebel als Ersatzteil bekommen?

Oder unterscheiden sich AM und ED sonst noch wesentlich im Rahmen (von der fehlenden ISCGS Aufnahme am Tretlager mal abgesehen)?


Bin mit meinem Slide eigentlich super zufrieden, sitze gut, alles passt, die Komponenten sind prima bzw. hab' alles entsprechend optimiert, nur dass ich jetzt auch Spass hab' Dinge zu fahren, die mehr Federweg vertragen könnten.
Von daher will ich eigentlich kein neues Bike oder Rahmenkit kaufen.

Greetz,
Roland


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Juli 2011)

Lenkwinkel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rOha (1. Juli 2011)

Ich hab dazu mittklerweile durch Forensuche (!) auch einige Aussagen gefunden worin sich die beiden Slideversionen unterscheiden, sogar von Radon-Service selber.

Resultat: die Rahmen unterscheiden sich noch in weiteren Dingen, z.B. anderer Lenkwinkel und etwas kürzeres Oberrohr.



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> *Hallo Slide Fahrer !!! Weil so oft gefragt wird und auch so viele widersprüchliche Aussagen kursieren, gibt es hier nochmal die grundsätzlichen Unterschiede zwischen dem Slide AM 140 und Slide ED 160.*
> *Abgesehen vom stabileren Rohrsatz des Slide ED 160, der sich auch im höheren Rahmengewicht wiederspiegelt ( Slide AM 140 o. Dämpfer ca. 2600 gr / Slide ED 160 o. Dämpfer ca. 2850 gr) unterscheiden sich die beiden Räder im Dämpfer, beziehungsweise in der Wippe/ Hinterbau. Das AM 140 hat einen 190 mm Dämpfer mit 51 mm Hub und das Ed 160 einen 200 mm Dämpfer mit 57 mm Hub. Beide Räder haben ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,8 zu 1 um eine problemlose Abstimmung des Hinterbaus auch bei schweren Fahrern oder für anspruchsvolles Gelände (großer Negativfederweg) zu gewährleisten. Das ED 160 hat ein auf die größere Einbaulänge der Gabel (ca. 540 mm bis 560 mm) angepaßtes Steuerrohr. Der Lenkwinkel des Slide AM 140 beträgt 68 Grad, der des Slide ED 160 66 Grad. Das Slide ED 160 ist außerdem mit der ISCG 03 ausgerüstet, man kann also Kettenführungen direkt befestigen oder auch Hammerschmidtkurbeln montieren.*
> 
> *Das Slide Foreseason kann mit absenkbaren Sattelstützen mit 31,6 Durchmesser bestückt werden. Dies wird beim Slide ED 160 erst ab Baujahr 2011 möglich sein (vorraussichtlich lieferbar ab März). Außerdem sind ab dem Slide AM 140 Forseason und Slide Ed 160 2011 die Zugführung verändert. Anstelle der Endanschläge werden durchgehend Leitungsclips eingestzt, so dass alle Züge komplett durchgehend verlegt werden können um die Schaltpräzision bei Verschmutzung zu verbessern.*


 

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe bedeutet das, dass die Geometrie wohl schon anders ist, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass es nicht gehen könnte.
Das Oberrohr ist beim AM länger als beim ED, dafür der Lenkwinkel etwas steiler, der Radstand damit nicht unbedingt länger.

However, wenn man also den Dämpfer tauscht (und auch die Wippe, muss man die Wippe denn tauschen?), dann könnte man ein AM durchaus auf 160mm Federweg upgraden, auch wenn kein ED dabei rauskommt?

However, was ich noch nicht gefunden habe: Hat's trotzdem schon mal eine(r) gemacht und kann berichten?

Greetz,
Roland


----------



## Blasebalg (2. Juli 2011)

Habe mir vor kurzen ein Slide ED aufgebaut.

Bin gerade mal runter gegangen und habe die Wippe ausgemessen, jeweils von Lagerpunkt zu Lagerpunkt: 163mm x 113mm x 58mm. Miss doch mal beim AM nach, dann wissen wir, ob die Wippe unterschiedlich ist.

Das oben angegebene Gewicht scheint jedenfalls nicht so recht zu stimmen. Mein ED Rahmen wiegt in S sehr genau 2600g ohne Dämpfer. Normalerweise wird beim Gewicht Grösse M angegeben. Der unterschied zwischen S und M sind aber bestimmt keine 250g, eher 50-100g.


Welche EBL hat den der Dämpfer im AM? Habe mal irgendwo hier gelesen, das im AM ein 200mm Dämpfer mit 50mm Hub ist und im ED ein 200mm mit 57mm Hub.


----------



## konamatze (2. Juli 2011)

Ich habe gelesen die Dämpferlänge beim AM beträgt 190 mm und 51mm Hub siehe oben.


Gruß Matze


----------



## rOha (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
Danke für das Messen der ED-Wippe, bei meinem AM sind die Maße der Lagerpunkte exakt gleich. Die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers ist allerdings in der Tat 190mm. Wenn man nun einen 200mm Daempfer mit mehr Hub einbaut dann sollten wohl so ca. 160mm Federweg rauskommen....

Bezüglich Lenkgeometrie bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob das nicht auch ähnlich rauskommt. Der Dämpfer wird mit mehr SAG gefahren, von daher müsste der Lenkwinkel auch etwas flacher werden. Ansonsten ist das Bike etwas wendiger, oder? Könnte man(n) zur Not auch mit einer etwas längeren Gabel kompensieren, so statt 160mm dann 170mm Hub vorne...

Hmmm, dann schau ich doch mal nach'm passenden Dämpfer und Federgabel..... 

Merci für die Maße,
Roland


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Juli 2011)

Wenn man sich die Bilder genau anschaut, dann fällt wirklich auf, dass sich die Wippen sehr ähneln aber eine deutlich andere Lage haben. Zieht man mal eine Horizontale vom Hauptlager der Wippe in Richtung Lagerpunkt der Sattelstreben am Hinterbau, dann ist beim ED der Lagerpunkt unterhalb der horizontalen und beim AM oberhalb.

Ich werde mal meinen Dämpfer auch messen, ich bin mir sicher einen 200mm Dämpfer zu haben im AM. Den Rahmen habe ich aber einzelnen geschossen mit Dämpfer, ist also keine originale Radonkonfiguration.


----------



## rOha (4. Juli 2011)

Prima Fotos!

da kann man sehr gut sehen, dass die Dämpferlänge beim AM kürzer ist. Die Bilder untermauern das, was wir schon vermutet haben:
Gleiche Wippe, unterschiedliche Dämpferlänge und - hub.

Hab' auf der Website mal die Rahmengeo bei 18' verglichen:
Oberrohr ED 582mm - AM 584mm
Sitzwinkel beide 74%
Kettenstrebe ED 435mm - AM 433mm
Lenkkopf beide 130mm
Lenkwinkel ED 66,6 - AM 68,3 (kommt eventl. auch, zumindestens aber teilweise durch mehr SAG im Dämpfer beim ED? Was machen 2mm Oberrohrlängendifferenz im Winkel da aus?).

Denke mal, man kann durchaus ein Slide AM auf 160mm Federweg aufrüsten und erhält dabei ein dem ED ähnliches Bike, zumindest sollte es fahrbar sein, mit den bekannten Abstrichen: keine ISCG03 Aufnahme (ich hab eh' schon auf 2fach mit Kettenführung zum Klemmen umgerüstet), etwas steilerer Lenkwinkel?, keine zusätzlichen Rahmenverstärkungen (sofern es die wirklich gibt).

Ich fahr' jetzt erst mal so im Sommerurlaub nach Hinterglemm und wenn ich feststelle ich könnte mehr Federweg gebrauchen dann geh' ich's mal an. Immerhin sind 'ne neue Gabel und ein neuer Dämpfer auch nicht billig...

Bei der Gabel wäre dann noch die Frage ob besser 160 oder 170mm? Weil 170mm macht den Lenkwinkel auch wieder flacher...

-R


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Juli 2011)

Also mein Dämpfer hat definitiv 200mm. Ich habe mir auch die Mühe gemacht und den gesamten Hinterbau vermessen. Sicherlich nicht haargenau, aber ich denke hinreichend.
Ich habe auch ein bisschen variiert und komme immer auf etwa 142..145mm Federweg.

Scheinbar reicht ein 200mm Dämpfer nicht aus! Meine Wippe habe ich mit ähnlichen Maßen ermittelt.


----------



## konamatze (5. Juli 2011)

Es gibt doch Dämpfer 200 mm Einbauhöhe mit mehr Volumen ich glaube dann hast du auch mehr Federweg.


----------



## hst_trialer (5. Juli 2011)

kurz und knapp: NEIN!

trotz mehr Volumen haben die Dämpfer den selben Hub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamatze (5. Juli 2011)

Und warum gibt es von Fox einmal 200mm mit 50 mm hub ,
und noch einmal 200mm mit 57 mm hub ?Nur so zum verständnis.


----------



## rOha (7. Juli 2011)

Aloa,

Interessant, daß es beim AM zwei Dämpferlängen gibt, 190mm bei mir und 200mm bei hst_trialer (BTW, trialst Du auch, und wenn ja wo?).

Kann ich mir nur so erklären: Ich habe noch ein 2009er Modell mit 140mm Gabel. Bei den neueren Modellen mit 150mm Gabel hat man durch die längeren Dämpfer (bei gleichen Hub) einfach das Heck entsprechend mit aufgebockt, damit der Lenkwinkel ungefähr gleich bleibt. Das Rad ist nun etwas höher (auch das Tretlager), federn tut es hinten dennoch nur ~140mm.

Nur wenn man einen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub einbaut, dann wird auch der Federweg länger 51mm --> 57mm mal 2.8 (Wippenverhältniss) gibt ~ 140mm --> 160mm Federweg (0,7 mal 2.8 =1,96). 
Was aber auch bedeutet, dass das Rad dann hinten wohl mehr einsackt (SAG), d.h. der Lenkwinkel flacher ist.

Oder?


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Juli 2011)

Ich habe aber den ganzen Hinterbau eingemessen und mit 57mm Hub nachgemessen. Das Ergebnis war rund 140mm Federweg. Meinen Dämpfer habe ich auch mal eben geleert und den Hub gemessen. Etwa 56mm lassen darauf schließen, dass auch das passt.

Irgendwo ist also ein Fehler. Ich würde fast behaupten, dass die 2,8 nicht stimmen. Woher hast du den Wert?


----------



## greg12 (7. Juli 2011)

das übersetzungverhältnis am slide 140 beträgt 1:2,75 resultiert aus 51mm dämpferhub und 140mm gesamtfederweg. im übrigen beträgt die einbaulänge des rp23 190mm (auge- auge)
beim enduro ergibt sich durch die 57mm hub ein gesamtfederweg von rd 160mm bei etwa gleichem übersetzungsverhältnis. damit sollte die federungsperformance auch ca gleich sein.
ein am mit 200er dämpfer erscheint merkwürdig. daraus würde eine veränderung der geometrie stattfinden. d.h. tretlager kommt höher, lenkwinkel bei unveränderter 150mm gabel wird steiler...
sehr suspekt das hst_trialer einen 200er dämpfer mit 57mm hub im am140 hat..


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Juli 2011)

Und das ganze dann auch wirklich mit 57mm hub und 140mm Federweg...
War in der vergangen Saison da was anders?


----------



## meiki.010 (25. März 2012)

Hallo jungs, mädls und bastler 

Ich fahre seit einem halben jahr einen Radon Slide AM 140 6.0 2011. mein problem war, dass es nach sprünge immer durchschlägt und ich während dem treten mit den pedalen am boden angestoßen bin. mein ziel: höherlegen. 
jetzt hab ich meinen 1. versuch gemacht:

ich habe einen neuen dämpfer von rock shox (Monarch RT3 HV Mid Reb / High Comp) größe 200/57 eingebaut. es ist möglich. die distanzhülsen passen mit 100% mit den originalen fox-teile.
hab auch ein foto gemacht: 













Bitte sagt nichts von den hässlichen kabelbindern an der federgabel, werden gegen schwarze getauscht... DANKE...


zum fahrverhalten:

1m hohe absätze sind weicher als zuvor, da ich den alten fox-dämpfer progressiver gemacht habe.<hat super funktioniert, aber jetzt ist der progressive schlag weg. 
1m hohe absätze - 30% sag - 60kg körpergewicht - bleib noch rest-federweg von ca. 3-5mm(dämpfer)

wegem steileren lenkwinkel: probiert's selber: federgabel versenken, gleiches ergebnis. ich selber merke keinen unterschied...

dieser umbau hat für mich gelohnt.


Nochwas: dass der ED 140mm federweg hat, ist falsch. ihr müsst nur richtig messen (will euch nicht beleidigen), also federgabel auch mit versenken!!! das macht was aus. ich habe beides versenkt und sattel ist um genau 157mm tiefer. habe ich eine 160mm gabel, komme ich locker auf 160mm.

ich hoffe dieser bericht hat euch geholfen...

Grüße, >Meiki<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchbubi1987 (2. Februar 2015)

Hi zusammen.
Ich habe mein slide am 140 von 2011 jetzt auch umgebaut.
Mein problem war ich wollte ein neues Bike für die stadt und hatte noch einen 216/63mm monarch r von 2014 rumliegen. Diesen wollte ich ungern verkaufen und habe daher meinen Rahmen etwas angepasst. (Das gleiche habe ich am slide ed 160 gemacht)

Was habe ich gemacht.
Die Aufnahme des Dämpfers abgeschnitten und ein neues Loch gebohrt. Der Dämpfer wurde ca. 15mm schräg nach unten versetzt. Danach habe ich den Dämpfer aufgemacht und einen 10mm spacer eingebaut. Das Problem lag darin, dass der Dämpfer beim ausfedern anschlug. Aus diesem Grund habe ich den Kunststoffspacer durch einen Gummispacer ersetzt. Dieser wird durch den Luftdruck zusammengedrückt. Somit erhalte ich 57mm Federweg am Dämpfer, was im umkehrschluss 160mm am heck ergibt. Um die Länge des Dämpfers auszugleichen verwende ich zusätzlich oben und unten exzentrische Buchse. Jetzt hat mein slide die gleiche Tretlagerhöhe und somit den lenkwinkel wie im Originalzustand und dabei mehr Federweg. Auf den flacheren Lenkwinkel verzichte ich bewusst aufgrund der tatsache, das ich das Bike in der Stadt fahre. Ansonsten würde hier ein dickerer Gummispacer oder ein Angleset Abhilfe schaffen.

So ich hoffe ich konnte etwas weiterhelfen.


----------

